

Lawmakers: Colleges Need Free Digital Textbooks - adampludwig
http://techonomy.com/2013/12/lawmakers-colleges-need-free-digital-textbooks/

======
RubberSoul
I love the idea, but changing the current system requires more than grant
money. Professors need to be recognized for their efforts creating and
updating free educational materials. That means schools need to consider these
contributions in promotion decisions or otherwise compensate academics for
their time. Most academics receive a modest advance against royalties for
working on textbooks. Switching to a system in which universities become the
primary publishers and distributors of textbooks is desirable; we need to get
the incentives right.

